# Predict the Record for December - fjkdsi WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tue 01 @ New York *L*
Wed 02 @ Cleveland *L* 
Sat 05 vs Sacramento *W* 
Sun 06 @ LA Lakers *L*
Tue 08 @ Dallas * L *
Fri 11 vs Orlando *W* 
Sat 12 @ Denver *L *
Tue 15 vs San Antonio *W * 
Thu 17 @ Portland *L* 
Sat 19 vs Washington *W * 
Mon 21 vs Cleveland *L*
Wed 23 vs Oklahoma City *L *
Fri 25 vs LA Clippers *W * 
Sat 26 @ Golden State *L * _Current high score of 127_
Mon 28 vs LA Lakers *W * 
Wed 30 vs Boston *W 21-12 (7-9)*


No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

10-6. High score of 126


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

9-7. High score of 125. What a brutal month.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

11-5, Highscore of 131


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

10-6 with high score of 130


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

7-9, 136

That's a ridiculous stretch of games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Hater.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Even most of you Suns fans barely project a winning record.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



Organized Chaos said:


> Hater.



lol!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

I was kidding. But 7-9 seems a bit down on them. I'd be surprised to see them fall that far, no matter how tough the schedule seems.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

I'll give them 8 wins out of that. Maybe an extra win or loss in that.

Hard stretch

118 in score


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

7 and 9 135
Im stealing crocos prediction hehe


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



Organized Chaos said:


> I was kidding. But 7-9 seems a bit down on them. I'd be surprised to see them fall that far, no matter how tough the schedule seems.


And I thought I was being generous giving them seven wins


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



croco said:


> Even most of you Suns fans barely project a winning record.


16-0 High of 120


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



Hyperion said:


> 16-0 High of 120


I <3 how I can always count on your optimism ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



MeirToTheWise said:


> I <3 how I can always count on your optimism ^_^


While you guys are saying "oh no we have to play such and such team" they're saying "oh no we have to play the suns". So I'm not too worried about the schedule even though I do think the schedule makers are a bunch of dicks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

last chance to do this before tomorrow's game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Hyperion, Bircan, OC, Seuss are all eliminated


Meir might as well be eliminated, we're not winning out.


Shoop, Croco, fjkdsi still alive. They were right about this month


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

There were four games that the Suns should have won this month that they didn't. Pretty terrible showing this month.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

We just better beat OKC, LA, and GS.

It would be nice to sweep Boston this season as we get them at home. Man, last time we played them, I fully realized why people don't like those *****es.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Win or lose, looks like fjkdsi is going to win. Unless, the Suns score closer to or at 136 pts on a depleted Celtics team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



Organized Chaos said:


> Win or lose, looks like fjkdsi is going to win. Unless, the Suns score closer to or at 136 pts on a depleted Celtics team.


Suns win after Triple OT!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Damn Im pretty good at this stuff I realize, 14 wins to 7 losses against the spread in NCAAs this season


----------

